# The Emerald Shiner, Sturgeon Bay, WI



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Emerald Shiner said:


> View attachment 20541
> View attachment 20542
> View attachment 20543
> View attachment 20544


Is your boat a Bateau FS18? The boat is absolutely beautiful, what an incredible build. If it is an FS18, you definitely need to post on the Bateau forum, everyone would love to see more of your build pics. Wow, great job, a boat you can really be proud of, thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes, it is a FS18. I used the NRS raised oarlocks that are made for whitewater rafts. Without a raised oarlock you would hit your knees since the sheer line is so low. I made a removable console with a carbon fiber grab bar because I do certain stuff that is better with a wide open floor. There has been a few more upgrades since these pics were taken like an anchor fairlead off the bow and a walnut hatch instead of plastic. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Emerald Shiner said:


> Yes, it is a FS18. I used the NRS raised oarlocks that are made for whitewater rafts. Without a raised oarlock you would hit your knees since the sheer line is so low. I made a removable console with a carbon fiber grab bar because I do certain stuff that is better with a wide open floor. There has been a few more upgrades since these pics were taken like an anchor fairlead off the bow and a walnut hatch instead of plastic. Thanks for the compliments!


I'm curious now, have you ever posted these pics on the Bateau forum? I would like to see more pics during the build, and with the new hatch. Definitely the nicest FS18 I've seen, and I built one for myself 2 years ago. How well does it row, I would think you can really get it cranking along pretty good with those oars.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you secure the removable console/grab bar? I'm finishing a build of a skimmer predecessor and want to go the same way (and don't want to block the starboard under-gunwale rod racks. Would love to see details and pix.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

I have not posted to the Bateau forum yet. I tried once but their forum is difficult to upload cell phone pics onto. Maybe I’ll give it another try. It does row very nicely with the 9ft counterbalanced oars. I am a flyfishing guide in Door County, Wisconsin and it works great for fishing bays of Lake Michigan and also as a river “power drifter”. I can avoid running a shuttle on many sections of river by motoring upstream and drifting back down. I used some industrial cam-latches to attach the console. There is 5mm neoprene on the bottom so it has a little preload. It is rock solid but removable in seconds. I will post some pics.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

More console pics


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Godalmighty----that may be the first boat Ive ever seen that I would be reluctant to put any fish slime on. Really pretty,pretty work and a helluva job.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Emerald Shiner said:


> View attachment 20541
> View attachment 20542
> View attachment 20543
> View attachment 20544


Nice boat but is that a honkin rainbow or lake trout


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Nice boat but is that a honkin rainbow or lake trout


That is an 18 pound Brown Trout caught in Lake Michigan on a fly I tied, attached to a rod I built, while standing in the boat I also built. This is the bragging section of the forum eh?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Brag brother...BRAG, you are a true craftsman !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

A Hyfield lever, I like that. Did you wrap the carbon fiber tube yourself?
Also, what compass is that ? (same need)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Emerald Shiner said:


> That is an 18 pound Brown Trout caught in Lake Michigan on a fly I tied, attached to a rod I built, while standing in the boat I also built. This is the bragging section of the forum eh?


Still a nice fish. Browns don't look like that down here


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

hostage1985 said:


> A Hyfield lever, I like that. Did you wrap the carbon fiber tube yourself?
> Also, what compass is that ? (same need)


Yes I did make the grab bar. It is a piece of foam pipe insulation with 4 layers laminate. carbon fiber/dyed fiberglass inside and outside layer with 2 layers carbon fiber/Kevlar weave sandwiched between. I wrapped the foam around a 5 gallon bucket for the radius. The compass is a Brunton.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

That brown is a pig!!!


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Well done skiff and fish


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I’m totally enamored with this boat. Spectacular craftsmanship. Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dig the cross hatch paint scheme. I was thinking about something similar on my build.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Being a Northwoods junkie, may I ask where the bottom pic in your first post is?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Emerald Shiner said:


> Yes I did make the grab bar. It is a piece of foam pipe insulation with 4 layers laminate. carbon fiber/dyed fiberglass inside and outside layer with 2 layers carbon fiber/Kevlar weave sandwiched between. I wrapped the foam around a 5 gallon bucket for the radius. The compass is a Brunton.


Did you use the sleeves of glass/kevlar/carbon or flat sheets for the grab bar?


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

yobata said:


> Did you use the sleeves of glass/kevlar/carbon or flat sheets for the grab bar?


The material comes as a woven sleeve and is sold by the ft. Soller Composites sells many different colors and combinations of carbon/fiberglass/Kevlar.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

firecat1981 said:


> I dig the cross hatch paint scheme. I was thinking about something similar on my build.


That is Kiwi grip non-skid. It’s a great product. Very grippy and durable. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

trekker said:


> Being a Northwoods junkie, may I ask where the bottom pic in your first post is?


Menominee River. Show up in Stephenson Michigan Jan. 22 if you wanna help save the river.


----------

